# Windows OS (Retail/OEM/Paper License) legal usage issues



## btarunr (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi 
I have an OEM version of Windows Vista Home Premium. It's installed on the system I'm currently using. When I bought it I got the DVD, an OEM sticker with the installation key and some links for me to agree with the system-builders' license before install/activation. That's all the relevant information you'll need.

1. I want to install the OS using the same disc on another computer by purchasing a paper-license from Microsoft. Can I purchase a paper license for an OEM copy or is that possible only with the retail version (not answered on Microsoft's website) ?

2. Is it legal for people like me who are not professional system-builders or equipment manufacturers to use an OEM copy in the first place?


----------



## Darknova (Dec 23, 2007)

1. Yes. The disc itself is EXACTLY the same as the Retail version, the difference is in the key you get. The key is what decides if it's OEM or Retail.

2. If it wasn't you wouldn't be able to buy them from retail stores now would you? It's not illegal, they just don't want you to do it.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks but that doesn't quite answer the question, IE if I can acquire a paper-license from Microsoft to use an OEM DVD on another system or if that was possible only if I used the retail DVD.


----------



## Ripper3 (Dec 24, 2007)

The DVD itself, doesn't matter, all of the DVDs for Vista that MS gives out are exactly the same, they all have the various versions of Vista on them (except there's a 32-bit and a 64-bit version DVD, that's the only two types they have I believe). You can use any DVD to install Vista on any PC using any serial key, I hope that's what you meant, sorry if it isn't.
As DarkNova said, the key decides whether it's OEM or Retail.

About the OEM license at retailers, it's legal, and you should buy it, it just needs to be bought alongside an essential part of a computer, like a CPU, motherboard, RAM, etc.
The only thing with the OEM versions is they are non-transferable, so if the person with an OEM version upgrades, or moves system completely, the'll have to re-register, or else buy a new license. It's why it's cheaper, as the normal retail license can be transferred to other computers, as long as it's removed from any other computer first.

If you're asking about the paper-license itself, as in, without DVD, for the OEM version, I believe you can buy that only from MS, as retail always gives you a DVD, rather than a download link and a serial key.
Hope that answered something.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 24, 2007)

You could also "in theory" merely install on the other computer, ring M$ for telephone activation and tell them that it's the same computer. As the system is now automated one could just keep pressing '1' for yes when they ask is it the same computer and say it's the only the one machine that you have installed it on. Just saying, one could, in theory...


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You could also "in theory" merely install on the other computer, ring M$ for telephone activation and tell them that it's the same computer. As the system is now automated one could just keep pressing '1' for yes when they ask is it the same computer and say it's the only the one machine that you have installed it on. Just saying, one could, in theory...


I know that . But the Government of India (with M. Gates foundation) gave me (and my medical-college buddies) a free paper-license to use with a friend's retail copy. I already have OEM running my gaming rig. Thought I'll upgrade my sister's.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 24, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Thanks but that doesn't quite answer the question, IE if I can acquire a paper-license from Microsoft to use an OEM DVD on another system or if that was possible only if I used the retail DVD.



All the DVDs are the same. You can use ANY key with ANY DVD.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 24, 2007)

Darknova said:


> All the DVDs are the same. You can use ANY key with ANY DVD.



He's right- I install on a backup CD, with my retail key. I've actually lost the original (OEM)- but I can reactivate via the telephone every time with my OEM key.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

Yup. I just installed it and used the paper-lic. It worked. Thanks pals.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, just to add. This is ONLY with Vista. XP is different and requires a specific key type for each CD type.

Vista works by having every version on the disc, then installing the one that your key is tied to.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 24, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Oh, just to add. This is ONLY with Vista. XP is different and requires a specific key type for each CD type.
> 
> Vista works by having every version on the disc, then installing the one that your key is tied to.



Not with mine- I can install OEM or retail with mine- it just depends on which keys I use. When I reinstalled for a friend and I used *my* CD he could use *his* retail key for it.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

But I ended up losing many Vista Premium features. The notebook I installed it on has a shitty Intel GMA whatever....no Aero

Buy an Intel processor. Never buy an Intel processor if you've to use it with boards/notebooks running Intel graphics. If integrated graphics is what you'll be using, AMD processor with AMD/ATI graphics or good ol' NForce+GeForce integrated is the way to go


----------

